# Embryo Banking PGS PGD Europe



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There,


It looks like Embryobanking with PGD/ PGS is a good option for us older ladies, if a 'normal' embryo is identified we have an almost 70 % chance of a viable pregnancy.


Just wondering where is the best place (most experienced, highest success rate) in Europe to have this done e.g. gennet/ reprofit/ invicta/ elsewhere? 


One question I can't seem to get answers to is how many embryos survive the process.


Approximately how many times do you need to go through the cycle?


Thanks


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

I have done it in Altra-Vita, Moscow, Russia. I went twice after my DD was born for embryo banking. I


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Braxma. Why Russia and what is the cost, if you don't mind me asking!!?
Congrats on your beautiful daughter and best of luck for your litttle frosties


x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

You might want to read more about PGS NGS at Invicta: http://www.invictaclinics.com/polish-genetic-tests-rated-among-worlds-best/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertiliyFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd highly recommend Altra-vita for older ladies too. 
Good success rate over 40s -published pregnancy rates for 2014- 30%, which I think is pretty impressive. 
I cycled there  couple of years ago. Planned to do embryo banking  with pgs in Russia. That didn't go according to plan but I can't really complain    
I went to Russia because of the favourable exchange rate gbp/ru at that time. I was low in cash after all IVF cycles and quickly running out of time with oe. 
I was lucky to get there when Russian rubble was falling in value. So, 1cycle in Altra-vita cost me appr £1300 that's including medication, scans  and bloods in the U.K, flights, pre IVF blood tests and intralipids in Moscow. 
The other two were a bit higher appr  £1600-1700 again incl flights, medication, scans/bloods and endo scratch in the UK.  Embryo freezing (if there are any left) is usually included in the price of IVF. I did so called Japanese IVF (mini IVF) , protocol was suggested by Altra vita. I did it for my last successful cycle at 44ish  with another clinic in Moscow and now have a gorgeous 8 month old daughter. 
I also have couple of frosties  left but not holding much hope for those. 

You should be prepared that you may not get enough embryos for pgs. I did mix of banking and fresh transfers as clinics were not hopeful that I'd get enough blasts for pgs. 

Best of luck


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wanted to add - it's usually recommended  to plan for at least 3 cycles since that's the point where majority couples would experience success. But I think that's for younger ladies. After 40 most of us  would need more than that. I had 10 IVF cycles to get one child.


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Altai, I'm going to check out Altra Vita now.
Did you do 10 cycles there, or you mean in total with Serum visits?

Wow, but I be its worth it!

Congrats on your gorgeous little girl xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

I meant with Serum, Lister and Create. I only had 4 cycles in Moscow. Was  very cost effective at that time due to fall in Russian rubble but don't think still the same. Altra vita has an international coordinator. 

Also  worth looking at Czech/Slovakian clinics I got impression they do things quite similar to Russian clinics and have good results.  Probably makes sense to have it done in different clinics.  It might work out bit more expensive but I think worth it. had known that I'd  need so many cycles, I'd have gone to those countries to keep costs down without co promising results. 

Best of luck
A.


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

When I did that is was 2010-2011 and it was expensive. I had 4 transfers just in Moscow alone. I would highly recommend plasmapheresis, which doctor Litvinov can prescribe in Moscow in Altravita. And do HCG antibodies test beforehand. It turned out that I cannot handle pregnancy at all, as I have immune sensitivity to pregnancy hormone. So many wasted cycles... anyhow... I think you should ask for those short protocols in Altravita, I think for older ladies they are better. Do embryo banking 2-3 times and what I highly suggest is to buy donor eggs as a back up. PGD everything afterwards and start transferring 2 at a time-one of yours and one of donor. Have intralipids and plasmapheresis before hand (before transfer). Altravita doesn't do intralipids (at least they did not at the time), but you can chat up some nurses... there is one manly looking with wide shoulders there--- she is the best of them (the ones that take blood), or call her home for something to do and they can do it for extra cost. All they supplies you can buy in the pharmacy in Russia without prescription. All the meds in Russia are sold without prescription except narcotics and codeine containing ones. PM me if you want to ask more specific questions. After I had my baby, my ex best friend started trawling internet looking for info about paternity of my daughter... crazy, stocker like behavior and trashed and attacked my daughter's parentage and life (jealousy.. and yes she is a mother too.. 3 times), so I asked admin to delete all my postings, that were in the 100s... since 2010. I don't come here too often anymore.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Altai- congrats on yr baby. Your story is a truly inspiring. God bless you and yr family  xx


----------



## Demex (Nov 12, 2016)

Any experiences with embryobanking in Greece or Spain? How many egg collections did you have before egg transfer? And did the clinic change? Per collection or were you offered a package?


----------

